# Should I demand a refund?



## Goldfynche (May 28, 2016)

I have already expressed my interest in feeding the birds in my garden. I would normally recommend a good anti-squirrel feeder. But mine appears to have let me down somewhat!

View attachment 29718
​


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2016)

My goodness! A refund is definitely in the cards.


----------



## Falcon (May 28, 2016)

A good idea,  but failed.


----------



## RadishRose (May 28, 2016)

Yes, money should be refunded. 

This is the only squirrel deterrent that ever worked or me:


----------



## jujube (May 28, 2016)

If there is a way....a squirrel will find it.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 28, 2016)

I'm sorry that picture is really cute. But yes you deserve a refund and I would have the picture available to prove why.


----------



## Guitarist (May 28, 2016)

"Daylight Robbery" -- one of my all-time favorite TV programs.


----------



## Guitarist (May 28, 2016)

The original is here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_Yjei93bls


----------



## Don M. (May 28, 2016)

Over the past 12+ years, I've bought 3 different "squirrel proof" bird feeders.  None have worked.  Invariably, these rodents will find a way to circumvent virtually any device.  About the closest to success I've had was to mount one on a long pole, greased with automotive axle grease....It was quite entertaining to watch the squirrels slip and slide...but they continued to try....and went through some hilarious actions trying to get the grease off their paws.  I finally gave up, and just let the birds and squirrels do their thing.  We have gobs of both.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 28, 2016)

LOL - you have to give him an "A" for effort!


----------



## Cookie (May 28, 2016)

Wait a minute, wait a minute --- that can't be bird feed in the feeder in your picture, it looks awfully chunky to be for birds. What kind of birds eat big things like that?  That look like squirrel food - nuts of some kind, acorns or what?


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 3, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Wait a minute, wait a minute --- that can't be bird feed in the feeder in your picture, it looks awfully chunky to be for birds. What kind of birds eat big things like that?  That look like squirrel food - nuts of some kind, acorns or what?




Yes,they are peanuts. A highly nutritious food, saturated in natural oil which all small birds love. They either peck away at the nuts gradually dismantling them, or, if they can, fly off with a whole one and demolish it in seclusion. I have posted the picture of the Jay elsewhere. But this shows that most birds appreciate the nuts in the winter.
.View attachment 29821​


----------



## Redd (Jun 3, 2016)

Squirrels, the bird feeder bandits 

Has anyone come across an upside down suet feeder that actually works against the starlings? Took 3 tries and they figured it out.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 3, 2016)

No squirrels (or rabbits) here on the Big Island.  And I have a papaya tree in my yard that I allow the fruits to ripen without picking them.  The birds do love it.  Nature's bird feeder.


----------

